# Hello 2021!! (Kids, do not try this at home!)



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I know a lot of folks are happy to escort 2020 to the door, but Phil has been saying that 2021 will saunter in, look back at 2020 and say, "Here, hold my beer!"

The first week of 2021 certainly proved exciting for me! In almost 42 years of life I've never once had to visit the emergency room, so this past Thursday night was a momentous occasion.

What happened was this:

See this lovely, sweet, innocent creature?



  






His name is Pepperjack and he really is a very good horse. He turned two this past summer and I started riding him in October. He's been as sweet and kind and obedient as any horse could possibly be and has never offered to misbehave. I've been riding him bareback in the cold weather because he has a lovely, wide, warm back with nicely padded withers. His spine is nestled down in a divot with large, soft rolls on either side. He's the perfect bareback horse!
















It was around 3:30 on Thursday and since I don't feed until around 4:00 I thought I'd hop on for a quick jaunt. I have a long, sloped driveway and we were about 1/3 of the way down when Pepperjack started to trot. No big deal, but since he's such a youngster he definitely has difficulty slowing down or stopping when he picks up speed on a downhill slope. I pulled back in hopes of slowing him before he got rolling too fast. Well, just at that moment my other horse Dusty, who was very angry to see us leave, took off with a tremendous, snow-flinging buck on the other side of the fence. It spooked Pepperjack and he bolted down the driveway. There wasn't enough room to turn him in that narrow space between fences, and when I pulled on the reins, instead of gathering his weight onto his haunches, he just leaned on the bit for balance. Since I had no saddle and we were going downhill, every time I pulled on the reins I ended up pulling myself up toward Pepperjack's neck, which threw his weight even further forward. Gripping tighter with my legs also made him run faster. It was a no-win situation. I was very worried about the patches of ice we had to cross. I didn't move a muscle on the slick spots for fear of making him go down.

We were rapidly approaching the end of the driveway and I wasn't sure what to do. If we went straight across the road we would hit the barbed wire fence. Our driveway has a bit of a left hook at the bottom so I figured our best bet would be to veer left and try to keep running up Clennin Road. If we could make the turn we'd have a level runway and even some slightly uphill road where we could recover our balance and hopefully stop. Also, Dusty wouldn't be able to keep encouraging us to race because the bottom of our pasture has a lot of brush, rocks, and trees that would force her to slow down. I thought it was a good plan so I looked and leaned left in preparation for a sharp turn at high speed.

Problem was, Pepperjack didn't get the memo. For one thing, he was on his right lead so he wasn't really prepared for a sharp left turn. For another thing, there was a ditch of water at the bottom of our driveway which I think fixated his attention. Instead of turning, he kind of jolted in a straight line. It was too late for him to stop at the water, but it sure made him look and since by that time I was fully committed to a left-hand turn, I had no hope of staying with him. I flew off to the left and if I'd just let go I think it would have been an easy fall. I hit feet-first and rolled over, but unfortunately the accident didn't end there. I was clutching my reins so tightly that I forgot to unclench my fists when I fell. Pepperjack kept running and I got dragged right underneath his flying hooves. My head and back got pummeled all over and unfortunately I got dragged primarily on my face like you see in the cartoons.

Pepperjack came to a screeching halt at the barbed wire fence about the same time that I remembered to let go of the reins. I was laying in the ditch on the opposite side of the road from where I'd fallen and I nervously took inventory. I felt pretty banged up--especially my head (thank goodness I was wearing my helmet!)--but I was alive, I was conscious, and nothing seemed to be broken. In fact, once I got up I was surprised to discover that I wasn't seriously hurt at all except possibly my face. I was bleeding rather profusely from my left eye. When I forced it open I could still see but my vision was blurry (probably from all the blood I assured myself). I caught Pepperjack, who was standing next to me looking even more shaken up than I was. I believe both of us were thinking, "What the heck just happened?" I led him back to our driveway, scooped up a handful of snow, and plastered it over my bleeding face. The snow turned red almost instantly and I had to get a fresh scoop. In fact, I had to get several fresh scoops before the bleeding subsided.

I didn't want this experience to be the one we ended with, and since I wasn't seriously injured I hopped back on Pepperjack and we walked up the road a ways. He was a little rattled, but going on about our original business as though nothing interesting had just happened seemed to calm him down pretty quickly. I knew I needed to get home though. My left eye was rapidly swelling shut and there was still blood dripping from the corner. I rode back to the bottom of our driveway then got off so as to avoid another mad rush if Dusty tried to race again. Besides, I needed more snow. My face was numb by the time I got back to the house and the bleeding had slowed to a trickle. I put Pepperjack away and got the goats into their pens. I knew Phil would be off work about this time and we could head into Pueblo as soon as everyone was fed.

I took off my helmet and it was cracked across the back. I guess I'll be needing a new one! It's always sobering when you look at your broken helmet and realize that could have been your skull. I've had that experience more than once and I almost never throw a leg over a horse without a helmet any more. When I finally looked at myself in a mirror I was both worried and relieved. The blood was coming from a deep split at the outside corner of my eye, but the eye itself looked ok. My vision was still blurry on that side but the eye appeared undamaged. I suspected I might have broken my eye socket (a suspicion that later proved true), and I was also concerned that I might have swelling and/or bleeding in my brain. I grabbed a bag of frozen corn and a cold, wet washcloth. I went upstairs to get Phil who was still in a meeting with one of his coworkers. He looked at me and when I took the bag of corn off my face he turned white as a sheet, stammered something unintelligible to his coworker, and switched off the computer. He wanted to call an ambulance but that was out of the question. It looked nasty, and yes we needed to get it checked out, but there was no huge rush. I had both ridden and walked away from this accident and I was still alive half an hour later. We did chores and headed off to the hospital where they did a CT scan and confirmed that there was nothing seriously amiss. The doctor stitched the split next to my eye and prescribed antibiotics to prevent a sinus infection from the broken eye socket.

When they asked me, on a scale of 1-10, what my pain level was, I was pleasantly surprised to be able to honestly reply that it was only a 2 or 3. It really wasn't too painful--nothing compared to the pain when I tripped over a rock on Thanksgiving Day and landed thigh-first on a tree root. That was more like an 8, and I still have a large, hard, numb knot on my thigh from that accident. Nevertheless, a nurse started dispensing pills into a little cup and she said, "I'm going to give you some drugs for the pain." When I asked what drugs, she replied, "Tylenol and hydrocodone."

Hydrocodone!! Seriously?!? I had just told her that my pain level was 2 or 3--not 12!! I declined the medication. Tylenol does nothing for me and I don't care to find out what hydrocodone does. Besides, who wants to pay hospital prices for pain meds? I had Aspirin and Ibuprofen at home and I could wait that long.

So I have a beautiful shiner that will provide a nice conversation piece for the next week or two.



  






However, in order to avoid grossing people out, I have adopted a pirate patch for those times when I venture out in public. Yaaarrrr!!



  






Last night it felt appropriate to watch this movie:



  





Afterwards I decided I'm really glad that 1.) I did not break my nose, 2.) I do not do this for a living, and 3.) No one had to slit my eyelid open with a razor blade!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Omg that was so intense just to read. That sounded so scary. I’m glad you are ok!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Glad you are okay! The helmet manufacturer may want that helmet. Sometimes they will send you another or offer a new one at a tremendous discount so they can study the one your head broke. Nice Shiner! 
Do you need to just skip ahead to 2022?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Man when I was reading I was right there with you lol I am happy though that you still have your “bounce” I joke and say my next horse will be 20 years old and half crippled because my 2 year old rudely showed me I just don’t bounce any more and things hurt! That could have been so much worse though and I’m happy you were only slightly banged up, although not banged up at all would have been better :/ take care of yourself! I don’t think 2021 is going to be kind either. I told everyone we are walking on egg shells, be very cautious!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My goodness! So glad you're okay! Sounds like it could have been a lot worse.

Man, Pepper jack is a beautiful horse.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow so glad your ok! My mother had a similar accident before I was born. She was not wearing a helmet and was running her horse (a sassy TW mare) up a gravel driveway when the horse bucked and she went flying. She came down on her head and had a major concussion and fractured skull. She was ok after a few weeks and didn't need any surgery thank the Lord, but she lost her smell and taste for 3 years! The kinda funny thing about it is that while she was recovering, she found out about me! 
Anyway my point is that it could've been waaaay worse. I'm so happy you are ok! My parents say that because my mom had that accident while she was pregnant with me, it made me have horse blood in me. I love horses! Lol  
Pepper Jack is so beautiful! What breed is he?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

alwaystj9 said:


> Glad you are okay! The helmet manufacturer may want that helmet. Sometimes they will send you another or offer a new one at a tremendous discount so they can study the one your head broke. Nice Shiner!
> Do you need to just skip ahead to 2022?


Good tip about the helmet manufacturer! I'll give them a call on Monday. I'll never turn down a good discount!

As for skipping ahead to 2022, better not. I'm forever the optimist so I think 2021 might be just grand. If it's not, 2022 is not necessarily guaranteed to be any better!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So glad you are mostly ok. And omg your sense of humor with it... yay! You sound like me. I would be.. nobody died, we are good. Hahhaahaa.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

That is a crazy story! I'm so glad you weren't hurt worse! I'm hoping to get a horse in the next couple years... this is a good reminder not to get too comfortable around animals... they can be unpredictable! 
Thank you for sharing, and praise the Lord you are OK. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Helmets are wonderful things! - Showed my son his helmet (that was cracked in two pieces) to say - yup - that's why you have to wear one. I think everyone who has owned horses knows stuff happens even to the best rider and horse....... so very thankful you are ok and can be a living testament as to why helmets are necessary. Great lesson for all!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MellonFriend said:


> My goodness! So glad you're okay! Sounds like it could have been a lot worse.
> 
> Man, Pepper jack is a beautiful horse.





Boers4ever said:


> Pepper Jack is so beautiful! What breed is he?


Thanks guys! I think he's beautiful too. He's a Morgan. I didn't know Morgans could come in any color besides chestnut, bay, brown, and black until I saw this little guy. I'd been looking for a Morgan filly (preferably seal brown with minimal white if I could have my wish!), but then I saw a picture of that sweet face, and since buckskin happens to be one of my favorite colors I had to check him out even though he wasn't a filly. I'm so glad I did! Turns out the Morgan studbook expanded to allow more colors about 10 years ago when genetic testing came to the fore.

I got Pepperjack a little over a year ago but didn't really do anything with him until this year when he turned two. He's been SO incredibly good for every ride that I guess he lured me into a false sense of security. The problem of picking up speed going downhill has been with us since the beginning and is typical of young horses who haven't yet figured out how to balance with a rider on board. I never really thought of it as being something that would get us in trouble. We've been walking a lot and trotting a little on easy rides and I just figured I'd let him grow out of the snowballing problem instead of working on it directly. Guess I should have worked on it directly! I never really considered the "spook factor" since until the other day he had not yet spooked at anything. I plan to ride with a saddle from now on until I have every confidence that we have functional brakes!

Even though Pepperjack did bolt and run away, he didn't actually do anything naughty. He did something green and that's all. He never bucked, propped, or ducked his shoulder--all of which he could easily have done to get rid of me. He's a good horse but his rider made the mistake of putting too much confidence in him when hasn't had much experience.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I had no idea that morgans could be that color either! Morgans used to be my childhood dream horse until I discovered Fresians.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow.. first off..thank the Lord you are ok!! What a scary ride..two..you're an amazing story teller. Had me hooked all the way and third. That is one beautiful horse!!

Prayers for rapid healing!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That’s quite the narrative! I’m glad you’re basically ok. 
You kept your wits handling the horse on the way home and pepper jack will trust you more for it.
Morgan’s are amazing, you’re very lucky to have such a gorgeous one.
I had one named Halbe and he was an amazing sure footed trail horse when I lived in Florrisent, (near the Springs and Cripple Creek) he was great for packing and hunting too. Once they give you their heart they’ll do anything for you.
I hope you heal quickly


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MellonFriend said:


> I had no idea that morgans could be that color either! Morgans used to be my childhood dream horse until I discovered Fresians.


Do you enjoy riding Friesians? I've never ridden one, but I sold a horse last year because he was just too darn big for me and Friesians fall into the "too big" category. I'd like to try one out for fun sometime but I don't think I ever want to own one. I find that for me, big horses aren't very fun to ride and they're not practical for the kind of riding I do. Friesians are pretty to look at, but a bit too frou-frou-looking for my taste and they're not versatile enough. They were bred for pulling carriages and in my opinion that's where they shine.

While we're on the subject of Friesians, it irritates me to no end that Hollywood has decided that Friesians are the only breed fit for the silver screen any more. Zorro should be riding a light, hot-blooded Spanish horse--not a drafty-looking carriage horse from Holland with too much hair! The worst Friesian placement of all was in _Prince of Persia_. Seriously?? We're talking desert horses here! It would have been the perfect movie to showcase some gorgeous Arabians, Turks, and Barbary type horses but instead they used a lot of generic stock-type horses and one huge, hairy Friesian that stuck out like a sore thumb and couldn't gallop worth beans, which was really comical in the horse chase scenes where our heroes are supposed to be making a quick getaway! Someone needs to tell Hollywood that there is more than just one type of black horse in the world! Knight in shining armor movies? Friesians work. Everywhere else? Not so much.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

GoofyGoat said:


> That's quite the narrative! I'm glad you're basically ok.
> You kept your wits handling the horse on the way home and pepper jack will trust you more for it.
> Morgan's are amazing, you're very lucky to have such a gorgeous one.
> I had one named Halbe and he was an amazing sure footed trail horse when I lived in Florrisent, (near the Springs and Cripple Creek) he was great for packing and hunting too. Once they give you their heart they'll do anything for you.
> I hope you heal quickly


Yeah, I know where Florissant is. That's up near Lake George. Nice area.

Pepperjack is my first Morgan, but I rode a lot of them in college and I fell in love with them. They are a very versatile breed with outstanding feet and legs, and overall nice conformation. I love that they are a gentle and easy breed to work with yet are also spirited. That can be a difficult combination to find. We did have a couple of lazy Morgans but most had a lot of get-up-and-go--even the really old ones! Some of my friends were scared of the "hotter" Morgans in our college herd, but I always found them very pleasant to ride and a lot of fun to jump and run cross-country. They were quick, smart, and very careful with their feet. They're also a good size for me.

Morgans were a lot more common out east than they are in Colorado! Out there I probably could have had my choice of seal brown fillies with minimal white, but out here I've got to take what I can get. It was a gelding or nothing. But that's ok. Pepperjack is sweet, he's well-built, he's a looker, and I'll keep him! He can't help it if he's not a girl.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I know you said you don't ride the big horses... im hoping to get a horse in the next couple years... I really want a big dopey draft horse I can just trail ride and mess around with. Anyone have any advice? I know ground work and manners are very important. Im not a beginner, I've been riding for 6+ years, although I am taking a break now due to problems at the barn. Im wondering about finding tack and any issues drafts are prone to.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Damfino said:


> Do you enjoy riding Friesians? I've never ridden one, but I sold a horse last year because he was just too darn big for me and Friesians fall into the "too big" category. I'd like to try one out for fun sometime but I don't think I ever want to own one. I find that for me, big horses aren't very fun to ride and they're not practical for the kind of riding I do. Friesians are pretty to look at, but a bit too frou-frou-looking for my taste and they're not versatile enough. They were bred for pulling carriages and in my opinion that's where they shine.
> 
> While we're on the subject of Friesians, it irritates me to no end that Hollywood has decided that Friesians are the only breed fit for the silver screen any more. Zorro should be riding a light, hot-blooded Spanish horse--not a drafty-looking carriage horse from Holland with too much hair! The worst Friesian placement of all was in _Prince of Persia_. Seriously?? We're talking desert horses here! It would have been the perfect movie to showcase some gorgeous Arabians, Turks, and Barbary type horses but instead they used a lot of generic stock-type horses and one huge, hairy Friesian that stuck out like a sore thumb and couldn't gallop worth beans, which was really comical in the horse chase scenes where our heroes are supposed to be making a quick getaway! Someone needs to tell Hollywood that there is more than just one type of black horse in the world! Knight in shining armor movies? Friesians work. Everywhere else? Not so much.


Oh, I should have been more clear. I don't have a Friesian, I just want one. (blush) I think they are just the most gorgeous animal that exists. I agree with you that Hollywood uses them in in situations that don't make sense, but I don't care because I like looking at them so much. (shy)

I'm a pretty tall person so I always figured that I could be comfortable on a large horse.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Pepperjack is a stunning horse!! I love his dapples. He looks like he really wants to please. I think almost all horses can have a moment where they lose their heads. I've had that happen with the most experienced horses who got spooked or suddenly decided to get silly. Not fun! Glad you weren't seriously hurt!

Morgans are such a special breed. I admire them, but my breed of choice is the Arabian.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Chevani rides a traditional paint called Indiana twist. He is such a beautiful horse. So two weeks ago Chevani was trotting. And Indy decided she was ready to canter. In the same day he took Chevani over a 2 metre high fence - needless to say she has never jumped before.
Your dapple is beautiful.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Boy, glad that you are basically ok! The swelling should subside in a few days, but the shiner will get more brilliant over the next few days, too! 
Morgans are wonderful horses! I had a beautiful bay- she just died last year at a young 25.

Your land is beautiful! What area are you in? Those mountains are so great!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Kass said:


> I know you said you don't ride the big horses... im hoping to get a horse in the next couple years... I really want a big dopey draft horse I can just trail ride and mess around with. Anyone have any advice? I know ground work and manners are very important. Im not a beginner, I've been riding for 6+ years, although I am taking a break now due to problems at the barn. Im wondering about finding tack and any issues drafts are prone to.


If you want a trail horse I would not recommend a draft. In fact, I don't recommend drafts for anyone except people who need them to pull a lot of weight. They are very expensive to keep (they eat a LOT!) and they aren't great riding horses for quite a few reasons. I had to ride Percherons years ago when I was working a dude string, and sitting for any length of time on a horse as wide as a sofa is just no fun. Your knees and hips start to ache, and it's exhausting if you have to dismount and get back up a few times. They're so tall you end up hitting your head on every tree branch along the way. It's also a lot harder to find saddles that fit them, and finding (and affording) a big enough trailer is a whole other issue.

Hoof maintenance is another problem with the draft horses. Very few of them have easy, low maintenance feet and they are very expensive to trim and shoe. Their poor quality hooves combined with wear and tear on their joints from carrying their own weight tends to put draft horses out of commission at a younger age than lighter horses. If they have feathers on their legs it's another maintenance headache as they tend to get fungal infections. I know a few people who really love riding drafts, but most end up selling them and opting for a smaller, cheaper horse that's easier to ride and maintain, and one that is simply more versatile.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh, I should have been more clear. I don't have a Friesian, I just want one. (blush) I think they are just the most gorgeous animal that exists. I agree with you that Hollywood uses them in in situations that don't make sense, but I don't care because I like looking at them so much. (shy)
> 
> I'm a pretty tall person so I always figured that I could be comfortable on a large horse.


Ah. You'll want to ride a few horses before you decide which is your favorite type.  
I have ridden many breeds, types, and crosses in many different disciplines over the years but I've yet to ride a Friesian. I hope I'll get to someday. I think they're beautiful horses, but they're a little over-the-top for my tastes. I don't think I'd be able to shake the feeling that I was riding a Barbie horse or trying out for the circus. And for the type of riding I do, Friesians are definitely not practical! I need horses that can be nimble on mountain trails, work cattle, navigate a jump course, and that I can climb onto bareback without needing a ladder. But like I said, I'd love to try out a Friesian sometime!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Pepperjack is a stunning horse!! I love his dapples. He looks like he really wants to please. I think almost all horses can have a moment where they lose their heads. I've had that happen with the most experienced horses who got spooked or suddenly decided to get silly. Not fun! Glad you weren't seriously hurt!
> 
> Morgans are such a special breed. I admire them, but my breed of choice is the Arabian.


Thanks! I love his dapples too. My other horse is an Arabian/Paint Horse cross and I really like her. She definitely favors the Arabian over the Paint (thank goodness--I've rarely met a Paint Horse I actually liked!). I've always admired Arabians and I've enjoyed riding them over the years, but I never owned one until I bought Dusty two years ago. The only unfortunate thing is that she has the tumors under her tail which is common in grey Arabians.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Tanya said:


> Chevani rides a traditional paint called Indiana twist. He is such a beautiful horse. So two weeks ago Chevani was trotting. And Indy decided she was ready to canter. In the same day he took Chevani over a 2 metre high fence - needless to say she has never jumped before.
> Your dapple is beautiful.


Two METERS?? That is a HIGH fence? Did Chevani manage to hang on? What prompted Indy to jump something so high? And if he jumps six feet high on a lark, how do you keep him penned??


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Boy, glad that you are basically ok! The swelling should subside in a few days, but the shiner will get more brilliant over the next few days, too!
> Morgans are wonderful horses! I had a beautiful bay- she just died last year at a young 25.
> 
> Your land is beautiful! What area are you in? Those mountains are so great!


I'm sorry about your Morgan mare. It's hard to lose them. I lost my first mare to selenium poisoning at 21, and her son Jet died two years ago from lightning strike at 16. Jet was a particularly bitter loss.

We do live in a pretty place, I have to say. I live in Rye, which is about 45 minutes southwest of Pueblo. We live in the foothills of the Greenhorn Mountains so we have a beautiful view of the mountains to the west and a commanding view of the plains to the east. Best of both worlds!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Damfino said:


> Ah. You'll want to ride a few horses before you decide which is your favorite type.
> I have ridden many breeds, types, and crosses in many different disciplines over the years but I've yet to ride a Friesian


That's very good advice. A horse is nowhere near in my future and even if it was, it's quite possible I couldn't afford or even find Friesian of my dreams. I'm going to keep on dreaming though.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Sometimes best horse is _the one you can afford_. I bought my Arab cross in part because she was only $800. I'd had my eye on her all summer but I already had two horses. Then Jet died in a freak lightning storm and I found myself in need of a new horse. Two months later Dusty came up for sale--cheap! She was too hot for the girl that owned her but I tried her out and she was just right for me.

When looking for a horse three things are important: 
1. Sound
2. Fun to ride
3. Affordable

If you can nail those three essentials, stuff like breed, color, and looks all take a back seat. My Arab mare Dusty is not a color I prefer. She's pure white (well, technically grey) and she's about the prissiest looking horse you ever saw. But she met all three important criteria so I bought her because as they say, "A good horse is never a bad color."


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Damfino said:


> Thanks! I love his dapples too. My other horse is an Arabian/Paint Horse cross and I really like her. She definitely favors the Arabian over the Paint (thank goodness--I've rarely met a Paint Horse I actually liked!). I've always admired Arabians and I've enjoyed riding them over the years, but I never owned one until I bought Dusty two years ago. The only unfortunate thing is that she has the tumors under her tail which is common in grey Arabians.


She sounds beautiful! What don't you like about paint horses? 
I'm sorry to hear that! I should say that I specifically like Egyptian Arabians. I think they always have black skin and I haven't heard of any tumors with them. One day I'll get one. For now I have my minis who are much hotter than any Arabian!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I like certain pinto-colored horses, but I don't care for the Paint Horse breed. Their conformation is almost never good. In fact, Dusty is quite obviously over at the knee, and since I've never seen an Arab with bad knees, I know it has to come from the Paint Horse side. Paint Horses are usually built downhill, they're too long in the back, too low in their head carriage, too heavy-built, and usually have bad legs to at least some degree. They're usually very coarse-looking to me and they tend to not move well. Probably too much western pleasure influence and I _really_ don't like western pleasure or the types of horses that win it.

As far as I know all Arabs have black skin except under white markings. Dusty has black skin, including under her tail, so the type of tumors common (or perhaps I should say "not uncommon") to grey Arabs are not picky about cropping up on black skin.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Damfino said:


> I like certain pinto-colored horses, but I don't care for the Paint Horse breed. Their conformation is almost never good. In fact, Dusty is quite obviously over at the knee, and since I've never seen an Arab with bad knees, I know it has to come from the Paint Horse side. Paint Horses are usually built downhill, they're too long in the back, too low in their head carriage, too heavy-built, and usually have bad legs to at least some degree. They're usually very coarse-looking to me and they tend to not move well. Probably too much western pleasure influence and I _really_ don't like western pleasure or the types of horses that win it.
> 
> As far as I know all Arabs have black skin except under white markings. Dusty has black skin, including under her tail, so the type of tumors common (or perhaps I should say "not uncommon") to grey Arabs are not picky about cropping up on black skin.


That is very interesting. I am more familiar with paint colors than the breed. But I agree with you 100%!! I am not a fan of modern quarter horses or the way they show them in the pleasure classes. Cutting or reining are exceptions. Those horses are very athletic and versatile.

There are Arabians with pink skin now. It's a mutation in some of the more modern lines. I wonder if the tumors are genetic. I know of a famous farm that breeds amazing Egyptian Arabs from very old, pure lines and they have never had any cases, even with over 150 broodmares pastured full time.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, the tumors are genetic. They come from the grey gene which is believed to have started with the Arabian breed, so Egyptian Arabians would not be immune I believe. All grey horses are prone to them, but they are most prevalent among Arabians.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow! What an adventure. Glad you're both okay. 

And what a fun read, this whole thread. But am I the only one that thinks Morgans can be the most stubborn hard headed breed? Or was it just our mare? Lol. 

And you definitely know your horse stuff. To add to the draft ownership, they can be hard to own because of their destructiveness. Not on purpose but they are so big they don't realize that if they lean against this fence it will snap or bend. I think they do have a sweet underlying nature and I've met crosses who have seemed to carry that down with the smaller frame, smallish lol, of whatever they were breed with. Getting a horse I think it is important their attitude matches your own and what you want to do with them more then the breed. Horses of the same breed can vary so much between themselves. Specially when you get breeders breeding for different things. Don't get me started on how they have ruined the quarter horse. Bleh. My favorite breed so far is a Mustang. Lol. He is the best horse anyone could own.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Damfino said:


> Yes, the tumors are genetic. They come from the grey gene which is believed to have started with the Arabian breed, so Egyptian Arabians would not be immune I believe. All grey horses are prone to them, but they are most prevalent among Arabians.


Interesting....now I'm going to have to research more about the specific genetics involved. Pure White is my favorite horse color.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

That’s some excitement, glad you’re ok and were wearing a helmet! Your youngster sounds like a good guy.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Two METERS?? That is a HIGH fence? Did Chevani manage to hang on? What prompted Indy to jump something so high? And if he jumps six feet high on a lark, how do you keep him penned??


Indy and Chevani were like one. I was petrified. But Chevani has such a natural flow. They dont stall Indy at all. He has a very large barn to share with his sister and his daughter. They are all natural jumpers.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Damfino i am so happy you are ok. That was a hard but lucky fall that you survived


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Tanya said:


> Indy and Chevani were like one. I was petrified. But Chevani has such a natural flow. They dont stall Indy at all. He has a very large barn to share with his sister and his daughter. They are all natural jumpers.


Yeah, but how do you keep him out of the garden, or the neighbor's yard, or the road, or wherever else he wants to go? How high do you have to build your fences??


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Yeah, but how do you keep him out of the garden, or the neighbor's yard, or the road, or wherever else he wants to go? How high do you have to build your fences??


The fencing is only 1.5 meters. The fun part isvthat they have no interest in jumping external fences. As a colt ha jumped the fence twice. The electrified fence caught his back leg and brought him down hard. He never did it again.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I just saw this. YIKES!!
My first thought was, *What a beautiful horse.* Then I saw the helmets in the following shots and was like, *Oh good!* (My sister's best friend had a similar experience without a helmet and did not have a happy ending.)
So I was relieved hear that you survived the ordeal and it seems you will have a full recovery. That old get back on the horse adage seems to hold true. I was only thrown once when I was 8 or 9. I freaked out but my friends picked me up and put me back on and made me ride. I did not develop a fear of riding so I believe it worked.

I have never seen a Morgan that color but I love it. (I always wanted Morgans so we could ride and people would say, *There go the Morgans on their Morgans.)

And once again, the most important thing, we are so grateful that you and Pepperjack (love that name) are going to be fine.


----------



## smlovig (Apr 19, 2017)

You have an excellent writing style and a great sense of humor! I particularly liked the way you described your husband’s reaction - it reminded me of when my husband found out I’d been in labor for 8 hours and couldn’t wait any longer for him to end his work day... Heal well!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Indy and Chevani were like one. I was petrified. But Chevani has such a natural flow. They dont stall Indy at all. He has a very large barn to share with his sister and his daughter. They are all natural jumpers.


I'd love to see some pics of your horses.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I had a very nice ride on Pepperjack this afternoon--our longest ride yet actually! I rode him down to the post office and back, which is about six miles round-trip. He's been that direction a few times before when I ponied him off my other horse, but we haven't gone that way since last spring, and I've never ridden him that way so it all felt very new to him. Pepperjack was more rattled than usual but that's not surprising given the excitement of our last ride, and the fact that I've almost always ridden with a friend, and the fact that he really hasn't been out more than a handful of times since Thanksgiving. I haven't ridden him along the road much and never toward town where things are busy (well, busiER--this is Rye after all). He did very well with all the cars and trucks, barking dogs, blowing plastic bags, manhole covers, cows, a mule, prancing horses, deer, and even some wild turkeys! He stopped and looked a lot on the way out, and he spooked at a few things but he's clearly not a runaway, or a bucker, balker, or hothead.

We had several opportunities to practice trotting downhill and transitioning to a walk or stop on a slope. With stirrups it's so much easier to help the horse rock back and balance himself on those forehand-heavy transitions! When we got back to my driveway, Dusty was racing around, snorting, and kicking up snow in all directions. Pepperjack got high-headed and a little prancy so it was the perfect time to initiate an intentional spook. I reached back, picked up the empty saddlebag, and slapped it down hard on his butt. He bolted immediately, but this time I was ready for him. I had stirrups to brace against and we were going uphill, so Pepperjack was set up to succeed at slowing down this time. And he did slow down. He didn't respond to the reins as quickly as I'd have liked, but when I said "Woah!" he stopped almost immediately. I tried the exercise again but the next time I slapped the saddlebag he just trotted a few steps, and when I kept slapping it he stopped on his own accord and looked back at me with an accusing glare that said, "Well now you're just messing with me!"
Every horse I ride has to get used to being messed with. :devil:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like he is progressing splendidly! (woot) Were you a bit nervous on some of the spooking events? 

My Morgan had a problem with rein response when she was a youngster. I just changed bits around until we found one that she really liked. A trainer and I went round and round on that subject. 

I still maintain a harsh bit may control a horse when it has it in his mouth, but I wanted a horse that responded to more than mouth pressure. 
Hands, legs, body (mine) position all factored in to the horse response. Hauling on the reins isn't teaching the horse anything. 
I ended up with a wonderful girl. She was pretty much non-rattleable!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Sounds like he is progressing splendidly! (woot) Were you a bit nervous on some of the spooking events?


No, not really. I have a lot of confidence in this little horse. But I was on my guard a few times "just in case". 

I use a very mild French link snaffle with half spoon cheeks because you're absolutely right... a harsher bit does not usually give you a better response unless the horse is already well-broke to the bit and you're looking for a lighter touch and more instant response on a "made" horse who already trusts the bit and his rider. I never start young horses in a harsh bit. It has to be a medium to thick, rounded mouthpiece, no leverage, and cheeks that won't pinch and can't slide through the mouth. I really like the half cheek bits they use for driving. They give some outside pressure like a full cheek snaffle except a horse can't get the cheeks caught on anything. I don't like seeing people use full cheek snaffles without keepers on top because I've seen horses get them caught in things too often. I once had a belt loop get ripped out by a bit cheek, and one of my old riding instructors saw a horse get one caught in his own saddle while scratching a fly. Boy did that cause a wreck! The half cheeks are harder to get hung up but provide many of the same benefits as a full cheek or D-ring.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

That sounds like a nice ride. You have nerves, that's for sure. After a fall like that I think I would have been much slower to try something so new. Great Job.

I remember a saying "The best bridle is the horse's mind." I've always remembered that. 

Just wondering your opinion, for bits, what would you say would work good for a horse with a shallow pallet? We were always told a thick bit is soft on the mouth but the dentist looked at my horse, years and years ago, and said he had such a low flat top of his mouth that the thicker bits were causing him problems and to get a thin bit for him. I'd been having problems with him 'telling' me things and was manly riding in a halter. We had a thin full cheek, yes the dreaded belt catcher, which seemed to help and has been what he's used since but I've always wondered...

And how's the face? More color? The swelling looked pretty bad so I hope that went down. Must say I thought of people driving past and wondered if they noticed and thought of you as that crazy horse lady, lol.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I don't know that I have nerves--maybe just lacking a few brain cells. In hindsight I absolutely should have made an emergency dismount the moment I realized that horse wasn't going to stop, but optimistic me is thinking, "Well, he's going fast but I'm still on, and he's not bucking or shimmying or acting like he wants me off his back, so maybe we can salvage the situation!" Oh well. 

My face looks normal now. The outside corner of my eyelid is still thick and a little scabbed but it's not really noticeable to anyone except me. The swelling is all mostly gone. I never bruised up at all. I think it's because I got ice on that puppy right away and kept it there for like two hours. If people didn't know me as the crazy goat lady they might think of me as the crazy horse lady--I'm the person most likely to be seen riding a horse to the post office or church. They put a hitching rail up at our church just for me. I guess they didn't like me tying horses to the propane tank.

I had a mare with a shallow palate, and incidentally, goats have very shallow palates compared to horses and since I drive my goats in bits I am familiar with this issue. There is a large range between thick bits and thin ones, and that's usually where I select bits--the medium range. I personally don't love thick bits and I don't think most horses love them either. We had some very large, thin-lipped Thoroughbreds in college that did well in thick snaffle bits but most horses end up fussing with them. I don't even see many thick bits for sale any more and I'm guessing they fell out of popularity in most circles. 

The best bits I've found to use on low palate horses (and goats) are mullen mouths and French links. I use mullen mouth snaffles on my goats and I had one mare who went really well in one. Mullen mouths have no joint and are slightly curved to offer some tongue relief. The mouthpieces are usually on the thicker end of medium. If a mullen mouth is too mild or makes your horse feel stiff, a French link is another good choice. I really like French link snaffles. They have an extra joint in the middle which eliminates the nutcracker action, and for low-palated horses the extra link prevents the joint from poking upwards into the roof of the mouth. Just make sure when selecting the bit that the joint is a proper French link (shaped like a figure 8) and not a flat Dr. Bristol type link. Curb bits with no joint can also be well accepted by low-palated horses as long as the port is not too high.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I snort laughed so loud! I'm so embarrassed! Tying your horse to the propane tank at church! To funny. 

I've never been good at emergency dismounts. But I don't remember a bail when I even had time to make one ... hmmm. That sounds good about how your face is healing. You have a hard head and yeah for helmets. 

Thanks for the response and good information. I never tried a mullen mouth. He didn't like the french link but that might have been because is was a loose ring, did have guards though. We rode most of our horses in french links because of the double joint part. 

Now I have to think of something else to ask to keep you talking about horses ... lol


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

For some horses the French link is too fussy--too many moving parts! I had a mare who went best in a mullen mouth or low port curb. She didn't like bits that moved in her mouth and tended to her toss her head if the bit was too loosey-goosey. She went very quietly as long as the bit had no joints in the mouthpiece.

I've known a few horses that didn't like loose rings even with guards. Others seem to go very well in them. Sometimes you have to try a lot of different bits to find out which one(s) the horse likes best. I keep a very large and widely varied bit collection for this reason. I've got some that I haven't used in 20 years and would probably never use if given the choice, but I hang onto them just in case I meet that one horse who for some reason prefers that one bit.

Propane tanks make great hitching posts. They're heavy, solid, don't have sharp edges, and they have those convenient little tie rings on top (the ones the truck hooks onto during installation).


----------

